# Choosing a team to support



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

How does someone do this in cycling? With most other sports it's reasonably simple you choose the one with the place name closest to where you are or are from but cycling is a bit unique in the fact that the teams are named after companies rather than places, so how did you do it?


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2013)

Given that many football ( boo hiss silly game ! ) clubs are not owned by local people but american, asian and middle eastern entrepeneurs i cant really see much difference.
I support riders rather than individual teams , for instance i like Tommy Voeckler for his panache and gurns


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2013)

i usually support certain riders - ones that i enjoy watching, such as Cancellara.

many years ago i was watching a race and a team had bright orange jerseys. this being my favourite colour i decided to try and get one. only Prendas sold them at the time, so i ended up getting to know the guys there, as they were top blokes and also become a fan of Euskaltel Euskadi. their kit was fairly plain, if bright orange, but i loved it. as i watched them i grew to love the team as well - their ineptitude at riding in the top level appealed to me.

they are still 'my team' and i buy their jersey every year. i also wear a EE hat in winter and i am often mistaken for a Basque.

i am just finishing a book on Basque history and plan to visit the region soon - the ethos of the team and their history is a world apart from the big money teams (even though they now employ non Euskara speakers).

even if the team leave the Pro ranks i will still support them, part of me is now an Euskadi, even if i only know a few words of Euskara.

gora Euskadi!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

When I started riding again it was the time of the Team Highroad trains featuring Mark Cavendish which were just incredible to watch, the commitment shown by Cav always impressed me, I'm not sure he's the most talented rider out there but few want it more than him. He also does not come across as a PR machine and I like the fact he gives emotional responses to interviews at times...Over time I have also become a big fan of Tom Boonen and Tony Martin .......So at this time I support OPQS
I also adored watching the fiesty little Laura Trotted during the Olympics and other than being exceptionally talented she genuinely looked surprised at what she achieved when she won, it was apparent that she loves her sport... So I also support Wiggle Honda.


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> When I started riding again it was the time of the Team Highroad trains featuring Mark Cavendish which were just incredible to watch, the commitment shown by Cav always impressed me, I'm not sure he's the most talented rider out there but few want it more than him. He also does not come across as a PR machine and I like the fact he gives emotional responses to interviews at times...Over time I have also become a big fan of Tom Boonen and Tony Martin .......So at this time I support OPQS
> I also adored watching the firstly little Laura Trotted during the Olympics and other than being exceptionally talented she genuinely looked surprised at what she achieved when she won, it was apparent that she loves her sport... So I also support Wiggle Honda.


 
oddly, i support OPQS because of Boonen! he's a top bloke.

Wiggle also have orange in their kit! they have a super team too, Trott, King, Rowsell, etc. i did used to support any team Judith Arndt rode for, but, alas, she has retired.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

.you got a lot of love going on for the colour Orange there Laurence


----------



## AndyRM (19 Jul 2013)

I like all of the British riders, and am a big fan of the AG2R La Mondiale kit so I like them too. Other riders I look out for are Sagan, Voigt and Voeckler.


----------



## Herzog (19 Jul 2013)

Any belgian team gets my heart racing


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Herzog said:


> Any belgian team gets my heart racing


 
That's kind of my point though. How do you know their Belgian when they're named after a company that could be from anywhere?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> That's kind of my point though. How do you know their Belgian when they're named after a company that could be from anywhere?


 

The UCI show where all teams are registered from and based
http://www.uciprotour.com/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTYzMDE&LangId=1

The link above only shows world tour teams, you would need to look at continental teams for Eurocar and similar teams


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> The UCI show where all teams are registered from and based
> http://www.uciprotour.com/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTYzMDE&LangId=1


 
I never would have guessed Astana were from Kazakhstan. Is what used to be USPS still represented at all?


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I never would have guessed Astana were from Kazakhstan. Is what used to be USPS still represented at all?


US postal ?
Defunct , but i guess radio shack /leopard /trek would be the closest with trek taking full control next year.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I never would have guessed Astana were from Kazakhstan. *Is what used to be USPS still represented at all*?


 
Only in the court of law does the old usps team get any representation these days.

As a matter of interest.. USPS were only the team sponsor, which changed at a later date to Discovery.. the team was operated by tailwind sports which is part owned by Armstrong.
Armstrong is also a Trek shareholder and director which is why the team rode this brand


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

Current teams tend to have a trail backwards to previous-sponsor incarnations.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

cyberknight said:


> US postal ?
> Defunct , but i guess radio shack /leopard /trek would be the closest with trek taking full control next year.


 


Mr Haematocrit said:


> Only in the court of law does the old usps team get any representation these days.
> 
> As a matter of interest.. USPS were only the team sponsor, which changed at a later date to Discovery.. the team was operated by tailwind sports which is part owned by Armstrong


 

I thought the teams might be a bit like the American football franchises where they can pass from one city (sponsor) to another whilst personnel stay more or less the same.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2013)

I didn't expect to see it but I'm really heartened to see mention of Wiggle-Honda on this thread. A great bunch of riders and it's the only kit I really like. It's got the simple black-plus-a-bit style of Sky and Belkin but it reminds me of those orange liquorice allsorts. (I once worked in a liquorice allsorts factory....). 

I've been thinking about starting a thread about the recent bid to get the women's Tour de France back into existence - I even signed the petition to ASO - but hesitated because I thought it should be kicked off by a woman/women.

For the men's cycling, I have a weakness for the British orientation of Sky (whilst loathing what Sky as a business represents). And then I suppose it comes down to individual riders on what I believe to be clean teams.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I thought the teams might be a bit like the American football franchises where they can pass from one city (sponsor) to another whilst personnel stay more or less the same.


 

Afraid not... you generally find the same people circle the industry and teams.
The director of sportive of OPQS is Brian Holm who previously held the same position at the now defunct HTC Highroad team, you now find a lot of the riders who previously rode for HTC now ride in OPQS such as Cavendish


----------



## laurence (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I never would have guessed Astana were from Kazakhstan. Is what used to be USPS still represented at all?


 
Astana is the Kazakh capital. their colours are that of the flag.


----------



## clockhammer (19 Jul 2013)

I like the Sky team, no apologies will be offered for this. Whilst i see opposing football supporters reduced to pure hatred of each other and of other teams i think we are very lucky with cycling, i like the other teams and love seeing them perform and get results. Credit where credit is due 

Same goes for individual riders, so many personalities, whats not to like? Just wish it was clean and always had been, imagine that?


----------



## araapatlio (19 Jul 2013)

I support Orica Green-Edge on the basis that their bus got stuck.

Nah, I don't really support any particular team, I just like riders that are able to push that little bit harder, do extraordinary things or are genuine personalities.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

Not a fan of SKY, they might be calculated, effective and get the results but my god are they booooooring to watch ride tempo all day dragging round the team lead. Take a risk, go for the break, mtfu and dig deep, go for it........ That's why people like Jensie, Voeckler, Boonen, Cav because they ride with heart and give it a go.


----------



## araapatlio (19 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not a fan of SKY, they might be calculated, effective and get the results but my god are they booooooring to watch ride tempo all day dragging round the team lead. Take a risk, go for the break, mtfu and dig deep, go for it........ That's why people like Jensie, Voeckler, Boonen, Cav because they ride with heart and give it a go.


 

The Kevin Keegan school of cycling?


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2013)

I have been following team Garmin as they ride Cervelo, but i do support Froome.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Not a fan of SKY, they might be calculated, effective and get the results but my god are they booooooring to watch ride tempo all day dragging round the team lead. Take a risk, go for the break, mtfu and dig deep, go for it........ That's why people like Jensie, Voeckler, Boonen, Cav because they ride with heart and give it a go.


 

Could the whole SKY team go on a break, surely the peloton would cover that?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Could the whole SKY team go on a break, surely the peloton would cover that?


 

It would be interesting to see them try.... SKY seem to ride to cover everyone else, how often do you see a single team sky rider in a break, or going for it alone.... They are effective, they are calculated, and get the results. They deserve and have achieved respect for the results and rightly so.
I do not think though they have riders which will be admired and adored in the same way as Jensie or Boonen are because the fans want to see passion and Sky exhibit little to none


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> It would be interesting to see them try.... SKY seem to ride to cover everyone else, how often do you see a single team sky rider in a break, or going for it alone.... They are effective, they are calculated, and get the results. They deserve and have achieved respect for the results and rightly so.
> I do not think though they have riders which will be admired and adored in the same way as Jensie or Boonen are because the fans want to see passion and Sky exhibit little to none


 
I understand their tactics and admire the way they implement them but i also find it hard to get passionate about their style. I do admire a couple of their riders though, Kiryienka and Porte and the work horses rather than the glory hunters.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

I think it is becoming easier to 'like' a team's approach to training/doping/etc, but that does not necessarily mean I like the sponsor or the way a team rides all the time. I am a fan of FDJ, and Sandy Casar is my favourite rider. I also like the attitude/values of Garmin, but only really 'like' Millar and Dan Martin. One of my previous favourite riders was Mancebo, and even tho he is a doping git I still have a soft spot for the nobber. 

SKY really is the team which divides me most of all - I cannot stand anything to do with Murdoch and refuse to knowingly buy anything to do with his companies, but I do think they have been great in their support of developing a team which I view as clean. Just a pity they can't work out how to ride a Classic properly! And that they seem to have made an arse of a lot of riders careers.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2013)

Restricting yourself to a team is kinda missing the point, follow the sport.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Jul 2013)

Garmin for me, the only Scot in the current peloton, and Ryder is a Canuckian (where I hail from).
If you are new to cycling, support anyone but Sky, otherwise you will come across as bandwagonjumperonner.
Ag2R I like too, since we met them at PR last year and got a good tour of the bus and workshop etc, top fellers.


----------



## Noodley (19 Jul 2013)

Crackle said:


> Restricting yourself to a team is kinda missing the point, follow the sport.


 
Yes Yoda


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jul 2013)

The Garmin team has the right approach to the past problems of cycling, I really like the teams attitude/values and Dan Martin has got a lot of spirit, really like him as a rider.
Miller I can't say I particularly warm to and wish I could but he is one of the riders which I respect the most. For someone to face their demons, hold their hands up and try to make things better I have nothing but admiration, its not the easy way out.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2013)

I like particular riders and for all different kinds of reasons, often riders I have seen do something special when they were young and then I follow their careers, but particularly climbers. I admire some DS's and particular team tactics. There are particular performances and days I enjoy. I have connections to the UK, Norway, Canada and Japan, and it was the Colombians in the 80s who got me excited about pro-cycling, so I take an interest in riders from those countries. But really, I just like cycling.


----------



## hobbitonabike (20 Jul 2013)

I can't put my finger completely on why but I lean towards OricaGreenEdge. I love their attitude...fun, passionate and commited. They have a womens team too and outwardly at least are as commited to them as the men. They look like a team I would love to be a part of if I was a pro rider.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2013)

Crackle said:


> Restricting yourself to a team is kinda missing the point, follow the sport.


^^^^^^this
bike racing isn't feckin football


----------



## lejogger (20 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> The Garmin team has the right approach to the past problems of cycling, I really like the teams attitude/values and Dan Martin has got a lot of spirit, really like him as a rider.
> Miller I can't say I particularly warm to and wish I could but he is one of the riders which I respect the most. For someone to face their demons, hold their hands up and try to make things better I have nothing but admiration, its not the easy way out.


Have you read 'racing through the dark'? It completely changed my view on Miller and I'll always root for him slightly more than the other British riders... Maybe that means I've just fallen for a slick PR stunt, but it's a very genuine tale IMHO. You can read it 'post Lance' despite it being written 'pre Lance' and it doesn't seem silly, mainly because he's not overly complimentary. Same goes for Ned's yellow jumper book. I enjoyed that one. 

Re: the sky riders in a breakaway point, over pretty much the entirety of the last two tours they've been defending the yellow jersey so have had their hand forced into the defensive style of riding we see. Two years ago when Brad crashed out they got a lot more involved, and I'm sure they would again if they didn't have a rider in contention. Most teams with riders in the breaks never have any real GC ambitions or have lost them during the race hence the ability to free them up to go galavanting for a day.

I don't hate SKY like many seem to at all... My taking up cycling seriously coincided with their rise and I'll will them to do well from a patriotic standpoint.

I enjoy seeing individuals make outstanding efforts, and in particular Jérémy Roy was just awesome in the 2011 tour. I also defy anyone not to get ridiculously excited watching Thibaut Pinot on his breakaway win on stage 8 last year. I'm not ashamed to say I got a lump in my throat over the closing stages - I always do when I see how much winning or achieving means to someone, and I don't think many other sports reflect this quite as well as cycling and Le tour.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jul 2013)

lejogger said:


> Re: the sky riders in a breakaway point, over pretty much the entirety of the last two tours they've been defending the yellow jersey so have had their hand forced into the defensive style of riding we see. Two years ago when Brad crashed out they got a lot more involved, and I'm sure they would again if they didn't have a rider in contention. Most teams with riders in the breaks never have any real GC ambitions or have lost them during the race hence the ability to free them up to go galavanting for a day.


 
I was talking about Sky as a team, you seem to be talking about Sky performance with regards to the Tour de France specifically.
Team Sky have never been in real contention for a classics victory, in fact in the 2013 Paris-Roubaix results no Sky rider featured in the top ten, did they ride more aggressively as a team, nope... did they send a single rider up the road, trying his luck and taking a roll of the dice.. nope. .. So even when they are not in contention, they do no real galavanting of note

Likewise in the Giro they supported Wiggo blindly for far longer than they should have, it was obvious to most people that he was not in form, long before he withdrew. If Sky changed tactics earlier to support Robert Urban they could have won it.
They make a plan and follow it, that's why they lost the Giro.. That's why I doubt you will never see an incredible ride like Tom Boonens solo break away for 53km in the 2012 Paris Roubaix from a Team Sky rider as they have to calculate the best odds by which time the break away or opportunity has passed them by ... As previously stated they are effective, calculating and the results speak for themselves but my god are they booooring to watch.

Its all about OPQS baby  ... the Manx missile, TT King Tony Martin, Boonen and the fiesty Chavanel ........ Riders with heart, entertaining and exciting to watch suffer.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jul 2013)

Strathlubnaig posted a really cool thing in the Tour de France spoilers thread regarding the legend known as Jens Voigt.... These are the types of guys I admire, support and adore. What a rider, what a personality, what a heart, what a damn decent bloke. Legend !!!



Strathlubnaig said:


> The absolute best top story from this years TdF, belongs to The Jensie.
> Basically Voigt in no man’s land waiting to be caught, tries to give a bidon to a kid, the kid gets elbowed out of the way by some dude, Voigt sees it, turns around, goes back down the hill a bit and shames the perp to give bidon back to the kid – crowd goes wild! Chapeau Jens !!!
> 
> http://video.lequipe.fr/video/2cf051f2b00s.html


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> Yes Yoda


welcome, you are


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jul 2013)

I like some teams more than others, but I don't support a particular team. I'm a football fan, and when my team loses I feel bad. I wouldn't want to have the same thing in cycling.


----------



## MickyMickster (20 Jul 2013)

Team Sky for me,but like Cav to win and David Millar.Also like Cadel Evans and who dosn't love Tommy Voeckler.


----------



## laurence (20 Jul 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> I like some teams more than others, but I don't support a particular team. I'm a football fan, and when my team loses I feel bad. I wouldn't want to have the same thing in cycling.


 
support Euskaltel Euskadi, you'll get used to it! i love them because they rarely win. it's the spirit that i love.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jul 2013)

laurence said:


> support Euskaltel Euskadi, you'll get used to it! i love them because they rarely win. it's the spirit that i love.


 

Well I ride an Orbea, so I'm halfway there!


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2013)

MickyMickster said:


> Team Sky for me,but like Cav to win and David Millar.Also like Cadel Evans and who dosn't love Tommy Voeckler.


@montage detests him.


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Jul 2013)

I go for the ones with the smartest kit but haven't been able to make my mind up this year. Certainly not the team who are riding the pale blue bikes. The bikes alone have put me off.


----------



## tigger (20 Jul 2013)

MickyMickster said:


> who dosn't love Tommy Voeckler.



Well me, a lot of fans and most of the Pro Riders who know him as The farker.


----------



## Hip Priest (20 Jul 2013)

tigger said:


> Well me, a lot of fans and most of the Pro Riders who know him as The f***er.


 

Ah, so *that's* why he's always knackered and red in the face.


----------



## Noodley (20 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> I go for the ones with the smartest kit but haven't been able to make my mind up this year. Certainly not the team who are riding the pale blue bikes. The bikes alone have put me off.


 
Bianchi Celeste, not pale blue....


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> Bianchi Celeste, not pale blue....


 Is that what they are? I didn't mean to offend but that colour is just not acceptable. There's no way they could be as fast as a more sensibly coloured bike.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> Bianchi Celeste, not pale blue....


I think he means the awful Leopard RS light blue Treks


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jul 2013)

Dreadful colour that 'Celestrek'  
Even Jensie can't make it look cool.


----------



## redcard (21 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Dreadful colour that 'Celestrek'
> Even Jensie can't make it look cool.



They are awful.

Surely someone must have had the balls to pipe up "does it not look like a knock-off Bianchi?" when this was at the design stage??


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Jul 2013)

I recently thought about going for one of those Pegatin stickers you can get with your name and nationality on a professional looking decal...and then I had a more philosophical debate with myself, as you do , regarding loyalties... if any.

So what nationality methinks? Well, I've been brought up in UK that's for sure but my Irish heritage on my mum's side cancels out wanting my name next to a Union Jack or a St Georgie. No thanks...so sorted then, an Irish one right? No, not really, I've never lived in Ireland and whilst I admire Sean Kelly and like to see Daniel Martin do well, the tricolour doesn't quite fit either. I like Bradley Wiggins to do well too. My sister-in-law is Turkish but I'm not, my adopted brother is Jamaican and my step-father - a very influential figure in my life - is from southern-France but he'd stuff the French flag up Le Pen's arse any day of the week. So perhaps an Occitanian flag then? Yep, but again, I can't say, however much I love Beziers and his region, that's it's truly representative or real to place my name up against that flag either. So I decided that Pegatin need to have a World Citizen flag for me to bother considering any of this flag waving nonsense...

So, this thinking leads me to all kinds of cyclists and like I mentioned recently on one post on this sub-forum, I love the fact that so many of you on here appreciate a good cyclist period - across all national boundaries. Having been a football fan all my life and having always supported England I just can't be arsed with them anymore, and would prefer to see them beaten by countries like Kazakhstan such are the tosspots that wear the shirt today.

I look out for Wiggins and Froome because they're great cyclists, not because they're British. Sky have really mucked up football in my opinion so not much adoration there either sadly. I like to see Purito do well, watch out for Tommy Voeckler (recently described as 'the housewives favourite'!) Any cyclists from the region around Beziers I'd like to see do well but I can't think of any off the top of my head. Historically I like The Badger and Greg Lemond, Pantani and Darrigade due a great story I heard about him, and have an increasing interest in Bartali and Coppi but the chap who really has put a smile on my face this tour wears this shirt....








...I know I'm being a bit vague so it might help if I say he's very young, the epitome of cool and comes from South America.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

Quintana has definitely smashed open the one to watch stable door this tour, i think i've found my new favourite.


----------



## hobbitonabike (21 Jul 2013)

Quintana is definately one of my favourites! I love his attitude. Has been great to see him do so well this year.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2013)

I like Henao just as much, and I think if he was let off the leash, he'd do as well as Quintana. Apparently Quintana also has a younger brother who's pretty handy...


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Dreadful colour that 'Celestrek'
> Even Jensie can't make it look cool.


I think they look great. Love 'em.


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2013)

I tend to follow particular riders: Voeckler, Cav, Rolland, even Andy Scleck (goes back to a stupidly placed bet a few years ago). As to a team, I tend to be drawn by whoever is riding the same brand of bike as me so it's been Rabobank (Belkin) for a few years now.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Jul 2013)

raindog said:


> I think they look great. Love 'em.


 

Devient


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I like Henao just as much, and I think if he was let off the leash, he'd do as well as Quintana. *Apparently Quintana also has a younger brother who's pretty handy*...


 

Love to see him. Sorry that you'll miss it tonight FM.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

Tbh, right now it's opqs with all my heart.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

I hate my phone that double posts.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2013)

A timely and pertinent blog post:
http://www.irishpeloton.com/2013/07/cyclings-new-conundrum/


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

I'm in the same position as you @themosquitoking - unsure which team I should support, should I support a team at all, and why do I care about 200 people larking about on their bikes.

The decsions I have since made are:
Cavenish is a bit of a t**t, this is good. I like it when people I can look at aren't perfect.
Sagan reminds me of a MotoGP rider, hooning is what we all want to see.
Wiggle's kit is one of the best.
I want the Team Sky Wiggo Jersey.
Oh, and the chainring stain on my Maglia Rosa looks great


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

I worked out that Quintana is my new favourite, i would probably have Cav's babies if he asked me, riding a mountain stage in the TDF would scare the bejesus out of me for many reasons, i want one of those team buses and a team chef. I hope they do it all again next year.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

Oh and if you're going to have some sort of fight you want Richie Porte on your side.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2013)

If you support a team in cycling, do you implicitly support all its riders? Conversely, if you support an individual rider, does that mean you necessarily approve of their whole team?

See, I have a problem with teams like Movistar, Astana and Saxo for their continued association with some of the sport's less savoury characters, and yet those teams also have some of my favourite individual riders. 

And it gets more complicated because I can't shake my grudging admiration for some of those characters. 

If you look at Movistar in particular, I think they can take a lot of credit as a team for making this year's Tour the exciting race it was. But this is the same team* that sent Cobo to the Vuelta in 2011 - a rider whom I gave the benefit of the doubt at the time, though I now feel my faith was very probably misplaced. (*Same team in all but name, which is another element to the conundrum.)

Meanwhile, plucky little Euskaltel, who we all love, were mostly pretty anonymous and gave us very little reason to cheer them at this year's Tour, apart from a few brief flurries by Nieve. 

Then there's AG2R, whose team boss I have great respect for, though it turns out he couldn't run a piss-up in a brewery. But they do have some very exciting young riders on their books. 

FdJ and Garmin I like. In the second tier, there are loveable plucky underdogs like Coldeportes and MTN-Qhebeka. (I can't really warm to Europcar though I understand their reasons for approaching races the way they do.)

But I can't imagine ever pinning my allegiance to one team like a football fan, or for taking against an individual rider just because of the team they're on.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> If you support a team in cycling, do you implicitly support all its riders? Conversely, if you support an individual rider, does that mean you necessarily approve of their whole team?
> 
> See, I have a problem with teams like Movistar, Astana and Saxo for their continued association with some of the sport's less savoury characters, and yet those teams also have some of my favourite individual riders.
> 
> ...


When Rigoberto heads to OPQS I will quite like him.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm in the same position as you @themosquitoking - unsure which team I should support, should I support a team at all, and why do I care about 200 people larking about on their bikes.
> 
> The decsions I have since made are:
> Cavenish is a bit of a t**t, this is good. I like it when people I can look at aren't perfect.
> ...


Wiggle jersey might look good, but I would bet that they never have it in your size or in stock when marked as a sale item.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Wiggle jersey might look good, but I would bet that they never have it in your size or in stock when marked as a sale item.


I hadn't even thought of that. The RadioShack jerseys are available for 35 but I have no reason to buy one of those. Might by some OPQS shorts so when I get Cav's national jersey they match.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2013)

If ASC Dukla Praha had an away kit, I would support them.


----------



## laurence (23 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> If ASC Dukla Praha had an away kit, I would support them.


 
i'll get you one for xmas


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2013)

I'm a SKY fan boy - can't help it, just like the way they control things with the train and ride at a consistant pace, while riders find it hard to keep up and fall out the back of the peleton.....

i hated seeing cav leave for OPQS, but i can see why he did....but for me richie porte, wiggins, henao, uran....and the BIG BOSS MAN - EDVALD

For me, there is no better train than the SKY TRAIN......stay aboard or out the back you'll be popping


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2013)

@jowwy I've looked at sky kit, and as much as I like it bum worried ill get fingered for being a glory hunter, when this isn't the case.


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @jowwy I've looked at sky kit, and as much as I like it bum worried ill get fingered for being a glory hunter, when this isn't the case.


I pretty thick skinned and as sky have only been around for a few years, you cant really be classed as a glory hunter really.

Buy it and enjoy it - like me.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Jul 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Wiggle jersey might look good, but I would bet that they never have it in your size or in stock when marked as a sale item.


 
Got one for nothing in a Wiggle box with a delivery  beats the heck out of Haribo


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2013)

jowwy said:


> I pretty thick skinned and as sky have only been around for a few years, you cant really be classed as a glory hunter really.
> 
> Buy it and enjoy it - like me.


 
Off to Evans tomorrow after work. Trying on bibs and sky shirts then will buy online as there is a chunk of discount. Wiggo supporters Jersey here I come


----------

